# Oven-Fried Rice



## QSis (Mar 2, 2008)

just tried this tonight, but didn’t use any meat, and cut the recipe in half. LOVED it! Best, most authentic “fried rice” I’ve ever made at home! Wish I’d made the whole recipe!

Lee

Oven-Fried Rice

1/4 cup oil(or less)
1 lb cooked cubed pork, beef or chicken
1 green pepper
3 onions, chopped
1 (14 oz) can bean sprouts (or use fresh)
1 tsp brown sugar
1 (14 oz) can chicken broth
1 (8oz) can mushrooms (or fresh)
2 cups UNCOOKED rice
¼ cup soy sauce

Garnishes:
Green onions
Scrambled eggs

Optional: shrimp, pea pods, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots

In hot oil, sauté onions and peppers till light brown. Mix together all other ingredients except rice (do not cook the other ingredients, except for meats).

Put everything in a 13 x 9 inch pan and mix thoroughly. Cover with foil and cook for one hour at 350, stirring every 15 minutes. 

Mix in chopped green onions and scrambled eggs just before serving.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Q - will have to try this.

It doesn't look like there's enough liquid - just the small can of chicken broth?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2008)

that looks really odd, but i'd be willing to give it a try. i suck at making rice, so maybe a new method would work.

thanks, qsis.


----------



## QSis (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I cut the recipe in half, and used a cup of broth and an 1/8 cup of soy sauce.

Maybe that's the secret to the rice coming out more like the restaurant's  - less liquid.  The grains weren't as puffy as regular rice, but they were fully cooked and tender.

It's a MIRACLE!!!  LOL!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm! I'm thinking this would be good with your Chinese Oven Ribs??

Yes!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

QSis said:


> Well, I cut the recipe in half, and used a cup of broth and an 1/8 cup of soy sauce.



This sounds great; I appreciate you posting your recipes. In the future, would you mind specifying the sizes of the cans you're using? It would help our international members as well as the Americans, and some things come in three or more sizes. Thanks


----------



## QSis (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, GG, I went back and inserted what I'm guessing the can sizes are.  

I posted the recipe as I found it, and didn't use anything in cans when I made mine.  

Yes, Uncle Bob, this would be fantastic with the oven ribs!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2008)

QSis said:
			
		

> Yes, Uncle Bob, this would be fantastic with the oven ribs!


 
I knew it would be. In fact I have it on my short list of things to do...Maybe this week end!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2008)

QSis said:


> Okay, GG, I went back and inserted what I'm guessing the can sizes are.
> 
> I posted the recipe as I found it, and didn't use anything in cans when I made mine.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 4, 2008)

What kind of rice did you use, Q?


----------



## QSis (Mar 4, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> What kind of rice did you use, Q?


 
White rice, long grain, Charlie.

Lee


----------



## Angie (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm making it right now...minus a few of the vegetables I don't like, and added a few I did.  I can't wait to try it.  I'm using left over pork chops for meat.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, I am going to have to try this!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2008)

I just polished off a nice serving. Halved the recipe, and I didn't have the bean sprouts.
I used a little recycled chicken..........Next time..Swimps!!!

Two Thumbs Up Miss Lee!!


----------



## Angie (Mar 5, 2008)

I was very pleased!  I made the full recipe since I'm a rice freak.  Glad to have leftovers for lunch today!!

I added a tad bit more brown sugar, and only used shallots and carrots for veggies since I'm a picky eater.


----------



## QSis (Apr 13, 2008)

Update:  

I was disappointed in my batch of rice tonight.  

For one thing, I was 1/2 cup short of long grain rice so I added some arborio.  Made it too sticky and the rices did not cook evenly (arborio was still a little too al dente).

Also, I used a cup of rehydrated shitake mushrooms and a pound of sliced fresh mushrooms, along with my other vegs.  Not great.  I far prefer this recipe with only the crunchy onions, pea pods, peppers, and bean sprouts, no spongy or chewy things.

Lee


----------

